# dodge cummins starting problem 89



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Clicking sound is your solenoid trying to kick in to engage your starter. most likely your battery is shot and does not have enough power to turn your starter. 

Check battery, voltage should be at least 12.6 volts. Voltage is only the first check for battery, bring battery to auto parts center for load test, most will do this for free. It is possible that the battery is good and you have something that is draining the battery.

OOPs went back and reread your post. You stated that the clicking was without the key in the ingintion. Disregard the above information.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

could be bad solenoid,starter or battery or a mirad of electrical wiring probs. I have a 91 cummins and its an electrical nightmare!! Has yours ever quit charging suddenly?? Is there a black molded plastic connection about 6 inches from alternator?? Friend stuck his finger between the wires there and laid back and PULLED as hard as he possibly could. that was 6 months ago and its still charging. I asked where he learned that trick,,he said its always better to be lucky than good!!!AND he smiled a big grin. When it quits NEXT time its gonna get cut outta there and wired direct. THAT part is unavailable,,,they say the truck is just too old!!!GRRR!!!!

Another trick I have heard is wires are too small for it too,,,some have rewired starter wire with 4-0 electrical cable,,,like a welder lead,,,covered in something like old garden hose!! A few strands of old wire get rattled and broke,,,rest cant handle it. Route it up and over so motor doesnt get it hot

Yep load test the battery,,if not it look to starter circuit. the clicking may be normal cause there is always something sucking juice,,like clock, puter, dome light?? etc. Your key isnt stuck on is it?? they get sticky too!!


----------

